# New Presario v2000 hard drive won't detect wireless card!!!



## Cherilla (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi!

I just replaced the hard drive in my *Compaq Presario v2000* laptop.

I reinstalled Windows Xp and all the device drivers using the system cds that came with the computer.
*
Here's the problem:* While the Device Manager in the Control Panel recognizes my *Realtek RTL8139810x Ethernet NIC*, 
and says that it is working properly... the HP Wireless Assistant says that *no wireless device has been detected*.

My computer is having communication problems.
According to other forums, this is not an uncommon problem with Presarios.... but read as i might, i can't seem to find a workable solution.

I've reinstalled the drivers twice and RUN - CMD >>> IPCONFIG/ALL ...
all that it tells me is that my card is detected, but apparently disconnected. (which it is not. it is plugged into the back of my computer very snugly)

So... if anyone has some insight so I can get this puppy up and networking, that would just be awesome.

I'll be here tinkering and waiting for some responses... 

Thanks,
Cherilla


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Start, run, devmgmt.msc

What do you see listed under *Network adapters*?

Do you see any devices listed with a yellow *?* or *!* anywhere in Device Manager?


Let's also see this:

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Cherilla (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi JohnWill! Thanks for the reply.

as to your questions, yes my *Device Manager *Lists 2 network adaptors:

1] the one that I had listed previously, *RealTek RTL8139/810x Family Fast*, and a *1394 Texas Instruments Network Adaptor*.
Both are listed as _working properly _and have no *! *or *? * next to them.

2] also, I had *RUN > CMD > IPCONFIG/ALL *:

Windows IP config ...
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . : No

Ethernet Adapter Local Area Connection 2:
Media State . . . . . . . . . : Media Disconnected
Description. . . . . . . . . . : RealTek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
Physical Address . . . . . . : 00-C0-9F-AC-09-E0

So it appears that Windows Device Manager recognizes my wireless card, but that my *HP WIRELESS ASSISTANT* and *IPCONFIG* do not register it.

I have tried reinstalling the drivers twice and unplugging and replugging the wireless card itself, but to no avail.

How do I get *HP WIRELESS ASSISTANT* to recognize my card??

Again, thank you for your help JohnWill ! :wave:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, Device Manager does NOT recognize your wireless card. You have a Firewire adapter and a wired Ethernet adapter there, but no wireless hardware. If there are no other devices anywhere in Device Manager with errors, then the hardware is not being recognized at all.


----------

